# Familiarity with Dana Obleman's Child Sleep Center?



## Koifish (Apr 21, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the methods from this website
http://www.sleepsense.net/
Just wanted to know what her solutions entail without spending the $$.
Thanks!
Kristin


----------



## edamama (May 26, 2007)

I checked out the website from your link. If you look at the blog section, you'll see she basically recommends CIO with a toddler getting out of bed. She says to hold the door closed for 5 minutes if the toddler is repeatedly getting out of bed.







Just the thought of doing that to my toddler makes me sick to my stomach.
So while I don't have any personal experience with her methods, I don't think her methods will be AP at all. Check out some of the stickies at the top of this forum.
And welcome to MDC


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

That is so cruel. HOw could you do that. I'm closterphobic, and the thought of being locked in a oom like an animal freaks me out. Why woudl someone do something like that to a toddler? That toddler can't properly communicate his feelings, as there is not enough vocabulary to get into extensive. Hey may want to be comforted, and to hold the door closed and lock them in that room would make matters worse. If I were that toddler, I'd destroy that room, scream to the top of my lungs, and bite my parents to show them for ignoring me. I'd make their life miserable. I'd teach them a lesson, and I know toddlers who become aggressive for this very reason--cio.

I know one who now destroys the room, bites open flesh, bangs her head, kicks the walls, screams to the top of her lungs, bangs the door with her fists, and punches her mother and bites her if she is left to cio for even a few minutes. See what happens?


----------



## Koifish (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, I went back when I had more time and read about holding the door and threatening to "lock it" if the child came out. I would Never do that. The one positive I did read was maybe bedtime being 7-8pm because of circadian rhythms. Thanks for the input!

Kristin, mom to Owen 9/4/07, Homebirth!


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koifish* 
Yeah, I went back when I had more time and read about holding the door and threatening to "lock it" if the child came out. I would Never do that. The one positive I did read was maybe bedtime being 7-8pm because of circadian rhythms. Thanks for the input!

Kristin, mom to Owen 9/4/07, Homebirth!


I went back and read too. Note that she says to hold it shut longer and longer each time.

Give a consequence for getting out of bed and coming to mommy and daddy for comfort? That's cruel! Why should someone be punnished for seeking comfort? I'll never understand these people. I can remember the many times I was scared and went to sleep in my parents bed. I felt safe and secure. I felt like nothing could happen to me. Perhaps, that toddler needs this reassurance. I guess she never thought of that.


----------

